# Apple event announced for 30th October



## redlester (Oct 19, 2018)

Finally we will find out if the new Mac Mini rumours were true...
https://www.apple.com/apple-events/


----------



## steveo42 (Oct 22, 2018)

Time for everyone to hide their credit cards


----------



## Wunderhorn (Oct 22, 2018)

Let's hope we get a reason to "hide the credit card"... Haven't had to hide it regarding Apple hardware since 2013.

But let's not hold our breath. When they talked about the Mac Pro more than half a year ago they promised more "transparency". Since then there were absolutely no update. I almost feels as if the don't even have a concept yet.
Anyway, I can't help being curious, because I do want to know if I have to jump the Apple ship next year or if we are lucky and getting some actual new pro hardware. One can only dream at this point...


----------



## tav.one (Oct 22, 2018)

I’m waiting for Mac Mini Pro & Mac Pro


----------



## redlester (Oct 22, 2018)

Wunderhorn said:


> Let's hope we get a reason to "hide the credit card"... Haven't had to hide it regarding Apple hardware since 2013.
> 
> But let's not hold our breath. When they talked about the Mac Pro more than half a year ago they promised more "transparency". Since then there were absolutely no update. I almost feels as if the don't even have a concept yet.
> Anyway, I can't help being curious, because I do want to know if I have to jump the Apple ship next year or if we are lucky and getting some actual new pro hardware. One can only dream at this point...



I thought what they said about the Mac Pro was that it would be 2019 before anything was announced. So am not expecting anything at all about that.


----------



## Prockamanisc (Oct 22, 2018)

Wunderhorn said:


> When they talked about the Mac Pro more than half a year ago they promised more "transparency". Since then there were absolutely no update. I almost feels as if the don't even have a concept yet


No, they very much have a concept, and they updated us in early April of this year. They've been working with John Powell and his team to see what professional composers need, and how best to suit them. They've been working with other professionals of that stature in other fields, and they're figuring out what their needs are. They keep throwing around the word "modular", so it seems like there might be a way to construct specialized Macs that are custom built for different professional markets. 

Like...ours would have 20 additional RAM slots, and 10 hard drive slots, 16 USB connections, and a couple of Thunderbolt slots. At least one can dream.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Oct 22, 2018)

Wouldn't this more likely be a Christmasy introduction than an industrial steam punk computer?


----------



## Wunderhorn (Oct 22, 2018)

Prockamanisc said:


> No, they very much have a concept, ...
> 
> Like...ours would have 20 additional RAM slots, and 10 hard drive slots, 16 USB connections, and a couple of Thunderbolt slots. At least one can dream.



Yeah right... No update since April and at that time there were no facts either. Just the magic word "modular", I will believe it when I see it.

Well. I need a case that is cooled by heatsinks only, no moving parts, no noise (yes that is possible as proven with PC workstations), I'd like the latest 24+ processor cores, RAM options that to or beyond the terabyte threshold and at least 4 easy to access internal slots for SSDs. 6 dedicated thunderbolt ports and 12 USB ports. All other parts (graphic card, RAM etc need to be accessible for easy exchange by the user.). At least that'll be a start.


----------



## Prockamanisc (Oct 22, 2018)

Wunderhorn said:


> I need a case that is cooled by heatsinks only, no moving parts, no noise


What if we could have a water cooled system that heated up our coffee while it cooled the computer? We can dream.


----------



## Akarin (Oct 23, 2018)

steveo42 said:


> Time for everyone to hide their credit cards



Nope. Am good. Switched to Windows earlier this year and not going back to Mac in the foreseeable future.


----------



## tabulius (Oct 23, 2018)

I'm sure we'll see new 1000+ dollar iPad Pros that we can use for sending animated poop emoticons.

But in all seriousness, I'm looking forward to the event, but I'm not expecting to be blown away.


----------



## jcrosby (Oct 23, 2018)

Prockamanisc said:


> No, they very much have a concept, and they updated us in early April of this year. They've been working with John Powell and his team to see what professional composers need, and how best to suit them. They've been working with other professionals of that stature in other fields, and they're figuring out what their needs are. They keep throwing around the word "modular", so it seems like there might be a way to construct specialized Macs that are custom built for different professional markets.
> 
> Like...ours would have 20 additional RAM slots, and 10 hard drive slots, 16 USB connections, and a couple of Thunderbolt slots. At least one can dream.



I think this guy's onto something. As he points out, modular and expandable are not synonymous. Even if the mini/module angle isn't close, the overall concept of preconfigured add-ons seems like the kind of quirky, quasi-frustrating and unserviceable design Apple would go for.


----------



## redlester (Oct 23, 2018)

In terms of this year, i.e. ignoring the Mac Pro which they have said is for 2019, if they just bring back the 2012-style Mac Mini with some higher spec processor and RAM options that would be ideal for many of us keen amateurs I think. Of course, something which can hold multiple storage drives would be great to eliminate the hubs and cables currently needed, but that's not the sort of thing that would be a deal breaker for me personally.

Akarin - horses for courses, eh? After being an MS-DOS/Windows person all my life (I'm 59) I switched to Mac just six months ago, and wouldn't dream of going back now.


----------



## Akarin (Oct 23, 2018)

redlester said:


> Akarin - horses for courses, eh? After being an MS-DOS/Windows person all my life (I'm 59) I switched to Mac just six months ago, and wouldn't dream of going back now.



Different experiences  I've been a software developer for the past 20+ years (web, games, iOS, you name it), on Mac for the past 10 or so (and still am for coding related matters) but when I looked at the price of a Mac with at least 64 GB of RAM, enough SSD space and enough cores (especially not knowing what the Apple future holds for Pro)... ...yeah, I've had a second look at Windows 10 and so far, I'm pretty happy how Cubase behaves on it. My experience has been flawless so far. For code, it's a different matter as I mostly need a real UNIX system.


----------

